# 10 week GSD puppy growing too fast?



## Aria_Victoria (Feb 7, 2018)

Hey everyone! 

This may sound odd because I see a lot of posts about a GSD puppy being too small at a certain age.. Well my GSD puppy is well ahead of the growth curve and I wanted to know if this was normal or if anyone else has had experience with this before. 

Aria is 10 weeks old today and is a solid 22.4 lbs. Each week she seems to be way ahead of the growth curve. At 6 weeks she was 11 lbs, in the middle of her 9 weeks she was 21 lbs. I have compared her size with many GSDs at her age and she is way taller and thicker.

I am not by any means complaining about this because I want her to be big!! .....But how big is this sweet girl going to get??
Her parents are pretty big... Her mom is 80-85 lbs and her dad is over 100 lbs. I read somewhere that at 8 weeks a GSD puppy is supposed to be 20% of their total weight. If this is true, she will be around 92 lbs. Any thoughts?


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

22 pounds at 10 weeks old is not that large at all. Sounds just about right.

Can’t really go off that. Kona was around that and she’s fully grown at 55lbs, and her parents were fairly large as well.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

When Inga was that age she was putting on half a pound a night. Now 2 years old (almost) and 72lbs, well within the breed standard for bitches. She weighed 8.9lbs at 6 weeks. She was the size of a loaf of bread. (each square is 1 sq. foot)


----------



## camperbc (Sep 19, 2017)

Aria_Victoria said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> This may sound odd because I see a lot of posts about a GSD puppy being too small at a certain age.. Well my GSD puppy is well ahead of the growth curve and I wanted to know if this was normal or if anyone else has had experience with this before.
> 
> ...


22 pounds is not that large for a 10 week GSD. In fact, according to a downloaded vet's office weight chart that I keep on my tablet, it is about average for a female. 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

It depends on the condition of your puppy, too. Lots of times people are over feeding their dogs and they think the weight gain is substantial because of growth, but sometimes that growth is really just them getting fat if they aren't as proportionately tall. Some people prefer their dogs to be a little chubby while growing, but personally I think a medium to large breed dog should always be kept lean to help with joint health.

Do you have a photo we could see? Preferably from directly above while the pup is standing?


----------



## Aria_Victoria (Feb 7, 2018)

Hi! Thanks for all of the responses!

I reweighed her last night and she is now 23 lbs and fairly tall. Every large breed puppy (expetingly 80-90lb) that we have met has been significantly shorter than her and they were either the same age or older. I feed her the recommended amount of her high quality puppy food. Something else to note is that her ribs stick out a little far so it looks like she has a plump belly when really she has a large ribcage. I have also done the rib test and I can still feel her ribs with her normal oversized puppy skin and muscle. Here are some pictures of her! Let me know what you think  

Thanks for all of the help!


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

What a cutie! It's a bit hard to see, but I think your pup looks good! Ideally a direct top down photo would be best. But if you can feel the ribs easily and if there's a noticeable tuck, then I would say your girl is on the right track. My girl put weight on like a monster until about 7-8 months. She hit about ~70lbs and the growth generally stopped there. At this point, she's starting to put on muscle. I actually just weighed her today, and in the past month I'd say she's put on 2-3 lbs of just muscle which is great because weight wise and fitness wise she's where I want her to be for her age.


----------

